# Kiowa due December 8th *It's a boy!*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Kiowa is due December 8th. She's my only december kidding and then I have none in January and just a few in feb! Hard to imagine! She is bred to Dill's BF Genuine Article *S who's dam is a SGCH!  Really excited to see what she has!!!!

We were really nervous a week ago when Kiki came down with Pneumonia and she still isn't 100% but she is eating.

Sire:









Kiowa Tonight:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th*

Wishing you :kidred: :kidred: ! I bet she has two. Doesn't look like three.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th*

Thanks! I actually kinda want :kidblue: :kidred: or just :kidblue: Weird, I know.  She usually only has one kid so we will see!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th*

Good Luck!! Praying for healthy happy babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th*

btw there is no cam right now. I just can't afford it with all the junk going on around here.. and still need to buy presents for the family. It will get turned on for Feb. March and April since someone who reserved kids is going to pay for it. 

I do have the cam hooked up to the TV to watch myself. Kiowa is doing pretty darn good today. She ate all her food for once!! :leap:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th*

Hey! My DAUGHTER is due December 8th as well! :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th*

YAY! I will have Kiki on cam 

http://www.livestream.com/phoenixrisingfarm


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Yay! Watching your kidding cams is such a highlight for me! I really want to get one up this year....Last year I had a small run in shelter for a kidding pen, roomy enough for momma and kids but not for more than one person ducking down or sitting in a corner. Too far from the house for a wireless cam as well. This year I am part way through setting up a kidding pen in my REAL barn, which is enormous with lights and electricity. Just had to clear half of the place out.  How much does Marestare run?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Right now I am going through Livestream.com It's free and REALLY easy to set up!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Oh and she can go in and out of the stall during the day.  So she may disappear outside when it's nice out.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Really like that buck. Is he yours? Should be some nice kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

That looks like a nice cross!! Can't wait to see what you get! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

We use to own Artie but have since sold him back to his breeder because his dam died. Poor thing was killed by dogs!!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

I have Kiki pulled up  What is her due date?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

I will have to watch it and maybe if I'm lucky enough I will be watching when she kids! Hope you get :kidblue: (I don't think I have wished that for someone before :laugh:  )


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

She wasn't feeling so good today and back to not eating, so i took in blood to run bloodwork on her and she has low calcium. I'm treating her, but keep your fingers crossed.. we are only about 6-7 days away from the kids being viable, but it seems like forever!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Hope she continues to improve for you and those kids come healthy next week.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Kiowa was bad off last night. We are giving loads of calcium SQ and trying to get her going again. Vet wanted me to induce but it;s still a bit early imo. If you guys could help watch her and tell me when you see her chewing cud, eating grain, drinking water and eating hay it would help me out loads.

I've got to go to the doctor myself soon since I'm sick. BLEH


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

I've been watching since about 6:45 this morning - not sure if you saw my posts. She was laying there chewing cud, and her belly was just a rolling! Then after about an hour, she rolled over a bit onto her other side and stayed there til you came in the barn.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Thanks  The livestream chat doesn't always show me older posts. I saw her kid kicking like a mad thing when I was in the stall with her. She is chewing cud now which is great but I'd like her to drink water.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

No problem, I'm home all the time with nothing better to do lol.
I haven't seen her drink yet, but she could of when I went to do chores.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

I did not see her drink yet.

At 1:10 pm Eastern time she was biting at her belly a lot and up and down. She also ate out of the pink dish and was chewing her cud earlier.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

I just induced her with Dex and Lute so don't be surprised is she acts a bit weird right now. We will be heading to the vet in a bit to get her checked out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Kinda was wondering what was going on. Hope that she kids ok and everyone is good.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Good luck!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

I thought so, she was really stretching after.
Hope everything is okay.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Yeah, the hormone rush from the lute makes them act really weird and do baby talk for an hour or two after you give it. I'm out to feed. Might take for for a little walk to get out and then off to the vet.. sigh


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

If its not too much trouble could you give us a replacement goat to watch while she's gone......this is addicting!! :laugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

I talked with the vet because she seems perkier and all that after the dex so we are going to give her till morning to drink better and touch base then. Cause I'd feel dumb taking a crazy goat in there and trying to tell them she's sick while she is running around like a dumbo. LOL


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Well hopefully she starts drinking!
So how do you hook up the camera like that? I'm not too tech savy, but I think this is wonderful!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

You can pretty much get any camera that will hook up to your tv or computer and stream it. Usually if it's one that plugs into your TV you have to get a dazzle to put it on the computer, then pick a place to stream it with.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

How long does it generally take for them to kid after the Dex & Lute combo? What doses do you use of each?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Camera is frozen for me and time is not advancing. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Don't know what happened but it is back up now! Sry.

Logan, if you want to know dosages shoot me and email. Inducing it not something I ever do lightly and every case requires different amounts of the two drugs or just the use of one drug and not the other.

Kiowa _Should_ go into labor tomorrow... should. LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

Don't be surprised when she leaves the stall since I have finally pulled out all my hair and am just going to take her into the vet and get and IV put in her. She is a bit better, but not enough to make me think she is hydrated enough and ready for the stress of labor. So off to the vet we go... :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th Camera is up!!!!!*

She's back! If you see her messing with her IV wrap let me know.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

Her ligs are starting to go! So hopefully kiddos sometime tomorrow. She feels MUCH MUCH MUCH better after a liter of fluids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

Glad she is doing a little better. I'm watching her right now


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

It's awesome that she is feeling better! She looks like it and I hope she has a few healthy kids.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

Still need to know when she is eating, drinking, chew cud, ect. I'm heading to bed because I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a long day and night.

Please Call or Text 978-870-3769 if something is up.

In emergency ONLY call 978-870-3771


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

11:42 pm eastern, she is laying down chewing her cud...well until I typed this she was..lol.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

Its 10:01 west coast time and she is eating away. Looks comfy to me.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

What kind of camera are you using? I want to do this but would need a camera that could send a signal from the barn all the way up to the house...assuming a webcam can't do this.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

She looks good this am- just laying down chewing her cud.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs are starting to go**

Did you see her eating grain or hay? I really wish she would!! Grr. lol

I am useing a Bullet camera. Wires go from the camera up to the house and plug into my TV and dazzel which plugs into the computer. I do have wireless cam but it's Major PIA.

Will be going down in a little bit, once I wake up, to give her some more meds. She wont be thrilled, but since she has an IV they can all go IV, so that might make her a little happier.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Ligs are now gone.  Her calcium levels keep dropping which isn't great but she is eating hay right now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

She was eating the hay well when you were there. Now it looks like she is just waiting for you to come back.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

We will be home all day today, the webcam keeps freezing on my laptop but I will pull it up on my desktop and keep an eye on her for you today. I don't know a whole lot but I can at least keep a pair of eyes on her for you.

She looks so cute w/her little iv bandage :hug:

I was wondering--how do you know if her calcium levels drop? I purchased the calcium glutonate back when Whitney kidded but I really don't even know when it would be needed or in what sit. to give it? Mine is a drench.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**



> Ligs are now gone.  Her calcium levels keep dropping which isn't great but she is eating hay right now.


 :hug: ray:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

She looks pretty restless.. but she's eating hay too which is great.. Kiddos soon??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

I don't see any big contractions yet... so she's probably going to wait till 4am or something like that to spite me!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Got her up on the desktop--much better! she is chewing cud -- :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

cool--I see you :greengrin:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

I'm fascinated by this lol. Sure beats TV!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

She looks good! Up walking around, she loves to chew her cud, dosen't she?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Nice and actively chewing right now!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

:GAAH: And she's sleeping......

Her ligs are gone. She has a handful of udder with NO milk..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

She isn't sleeping she looks a little uncomfortable and is chewing her cud


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Is she having any contractions? I have been watching her all day (I made a promise to myself that I would watch till she kidded :roll: ) and she does not seem to progress much. :shrug:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Ashley- how long can she go after an induction before a c-section becomes a reality? I can't remember if she has kidded before? Hoping for the best!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Stretching....and now chowing down on her grain.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Just wondering why I can't keep a lasting picture. I keep getting the circle in the middle like it is loading????


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Peggy I was getting that on my laptop--just alot for it to download I guess? I put her up on my desktop and it worked perfect--but my desktop is a much stronger computer.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

6 am here (eastern time) and no babies that I see. She is up and standing and picking through the bedding/hay.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

I thought for sure I'd find kids when I got up this morning!
Hope all is okay.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Yup just logged on and she is eating hay-standing up looking around. Wish there were babies for you, I am praying things will go well today. ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Some sort of IV meeds. Hope she decides to let those babies out soon.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

She got straight IV calcium and some antibiotics. She's now on a calcium drip. Good contractions.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Really strong contractions now! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

go Kiki


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Just curious, how does the IV work? Is put in the same way you would for drawing blood? 
TSC sells an IV kit and I was thinking about adding it to my medicine kit.I had one case with a young kid this year that I should have gotten an IV in him, he was so dehydrated.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

I have been watching her all day.  She is looking at her sides a lot and seems to be progressing well. Hope she kids soon!!!! ray:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

One kid out!!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

What a beauty! nice job Kiowa!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Wow beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed if it was a buck or doe! Great job guys!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Gorgeous kiddo! Happy its healthy!
Can't wait for some dry pics!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Congrats on that little beauty!!!! So happy everything went so well--she sure kept us all waiting but it was worth it  love the pattern!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

It is sooo cute! I love those markings! I was watching ALL morning--got taken away on a work phone call them---there was a kid! I missed it!! :laugh: But what a gorgeous baby!

:stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Congrats to Kiowa, Ashley and Grandma!!!! Pretty, pretty baby!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Congrats!!!!! Beautiful baby!  Is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Congrats :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Congrats! Kid looks healthy and active so that is great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

on facebook she posted a picture and says its a boy


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

That's great she was hoping for a boy!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Thanks everyone. I had to pull a fair bit because Kiowa just couldn't push very good, but we got him out! He was doing ok with his mom except she wouldn't stop with his cord!! He started bleeding everywhere!! So we took him in the house dried him up, tied it off and put him back out. She still went too crazy with it and started making it bleed again so he is back in the house with us until it dries up and she will hopefully take him back then.

Sorry for any views on the cam, wasn't thinking too much about what I was or wasn't showing  Just wanted to get him out alive with as little stress on him and mom as possible.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

Wow!!! He is so pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

He's beautiful!

I wouldn't let what some people said bother you about the "views", i think most of us were just greatful you let us watch even though she didn't have the best time during all this, so thank you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

I am sooo mad that I missed it but he is really awesome looking as far as color goes. Why can't I have a boer like that LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kiowa due December 8th *Ligs gone**

WOW he really is a looker!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

How beautiful he is!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, we were just sooo excited that you got him out safely! He sure is a looker!! Good luck with the umbilical cord!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He's darling! Hope mom is doing good,


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the colors


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm so not happy I missed it. He's a pretty boy though!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That was really fun to watch today.. and you have a beautiful boy to show for the wait! Congrats!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Congrats! What a nice boy!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

He is simply gorgeous! I have never seen a goat w/colors like that!! Any name suggestions yet? I am curious--a beauty like that needs a superior name :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

We are naming him after his Sire's Dam who was killed by dogs last year . Phoenix Rising Girlfriend's Warpaint.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Cute name! Will you be keeping him?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashley he is just beautiful! I so enjoy watching the birth of your goaties every year, thank you for letting us watch and be a part of it.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Are you keeping him? Does he have blue eyes? Is he buck worthy? He sure is gorgeous!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, I missed it!!!
He's adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable congrats.....  :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone and yes, he will be retained as a herdsire.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wanted to add two other pics of him.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW... He is just beautiful~~!!! Congrats. :leap:  :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love him......  :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Isn't he amazing?!?!? Sorry, I'm in LOVE!!! Perfect made to order!! He even has a moonspot on the crown jewels. :slapfloor: :laugh: And then that big moonspot all down his front leg there and moonspots on moonspots... Oh SO PERFECT. Sorry, but this guy has been so worth all the stress and sleepless nights taking care of his momma! :clap: :leap:  Already thinking about what girls he is gonna get next year! :laugh: hlala:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG is he ever cute!!  Yep, he is pretty amazing! :thumb: :greengrin: I love him! :drool: You are so lucky!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its very awesome ashley  especially since you sold Artie back to Ellen Dorsey (very kind of you)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a flashy little guy! Those spots only add to his genetics...and he is ADORABLE


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful!!!! Did anyone tape his delivery, sorry that I missed it.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I missed it also  but he is adorable and perfect!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No it wasn't taped since I'm not on marestare right now and I'm not allowed to post my link over there. So the people that usually record for me don't know my cam is up on livestream.


----------

